# Kansas City Skyline



## hgascoigne (Aug 16, 2012)

It's no Dubai, but Kansas City is my home and I love it! This was my first outing with my new (to me) 5D Mark II.


----------



## gtog (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice. Would appear to be Union Station from around the Liberty Memorial. 
Greg


----------



## dschosd (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful shot. I would like to stop there myself the next time I am in KC.


----------



## rwmson (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice shot. I'm heading there for Thanksgiving. I'll have to get my sister to take me down there to shoot.


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

Lovely shot.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 17, 2012)

It is a nice shot. Perhaps you could so some street photograpy at Twelfth Street and Vine. I hear they have some crazy little women there...


----------



## hgascoigne (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments! Because of what you all and some others have said, I got a black and white version of this printed on a 20x40" canvas and have it hung in my apartment. Surprisingly, it's the first image I've ever had printed. I love it!


----------



## losverdes (Feb 16, 2014)

I Currently live in KC and this is my favorite skyline picture I have ever seen and love that it has the purple highlights. I would love to talk to you about buying the image for personal use in my home. Please contact me to share if you are interested. =)


----------



## LancerG (Mar 4, 2014)

I am planning to use this for a bumper (short animation) for the Middle of the Map Festival in Kansas City and would like your permission to use it within my animation. I'm a graphic design student at UMKC and this would be strictly for a graded project for school. I hope to hear from you soon.


----------

